# Vtl5c9



## Diynot (Mar 26, 2022)

Yup, I did it, went to Madbean and bought the Wavelord. Ordered the taplfo chip from electricdruid. The final piece is the the vtl5c9. whose got a source or one to spare? @dawson?


----------



## mdc (Mar 26, 2022)

Were I you, I'd order a couple each of 3 or 4 different vactrol types off of aliexpress, socket the pcb, and see what works best. You could also DIY with some LEDs and LDRs.


----------



## dawson (Mar 26, 2022)

Diynot said:


> Yup, I did it, went to Madbean and bought the Wavelord. Ordered the taplfo chip from electricdruid. The final piece is the the vtl5c9. whose got a source or one to spare? @dawson?



Wise decision on the Wavelord- unfortunately, I believe mine came from SmallBear while they were heading toward final hibernation.
Are you in the USA?  I'll keep an eye out and let you know.  I also wouldn't be surprised if somebody else finds one for you to buy in the next 30 minutes- folks can be good like that around here.


----------



## Diynot (Mar 26, 2022)

@dawson Thanks! I am stateside. I do have a couple of the NSL32SR3 from my MiniMu build that the build doc says will work, just not as well. Going to do what @mdc suggested and socket until some VTLs come available. Excited ab multiple waveforms!


----------



## Diynot (Mar 31, 2022)

@fig since you are the resident guardian of the unobtainium, you wouldn’t happen to have a Vtl5c9 in your stash that I might procure from you in return for monetary remuneration?


----------



## fig (Mar 31, 2022)

Actually, I think I might. I'll take a look.


----------



## Diynot (Mar 31, 2022)

fig said:


> Actually, I think I might. I'll take a look.


Oh sweet! Thanks so much!


----------



## fig (Mar 31, 2022)

I have you one. I'll have to locate it. 

A few months back I ordered a bunch of vactrols from various makers, as well as a decent sampling of the PerkinElmer brand, which seem popular in pedal designs. My goal was to learn all I could about them, what specific characteristics and specs are important, run some comparisons, measure & chart results....and of course build some groovy pedals. I've done some study, but hit/miss between life, building pedals, and running my fingers through the forum.

Here's the PerkinElmer spec-sheet in case there is an interest.


----------



## Diynot (Mar 31, 2022)

@fig It is pretty interesting the variance in properties of each vactrol, all dependent on the LDR construction and LED wavelength. I need to do a little deep dive on how an LDR is constructed and what factors determine said characteristics. Purely educational, but nothing wrong with that. I  did consider grabbing some vactrols on my last SB order, but alas, I did not have a particular project in mind so I decided against it. Excited for this one though and glad Dawson brought it to my attention. Waveforms make me giddy


----------



## Diynot (Mar 31, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> I bought mine at smallbear like @dawson when the project first released. I just need to quit bullshitting I build it.🤦


Meh, you’ve been doing good things for other people, no shame in putting it on the back burner for a bit.


----------



## Diynot (Mar 31, 2022)

so looking at the spec sheet above, doing a little research, and a little math, is it possible to sub a 5c1, which has the closest specs with the exception of a broader slope and faster response time, for the 5c9 IF you were to change r24 to 500ohm so that the input current is then 10mA, or am I butchering any and all math/EE norms?


----------



## Feral Feline (Mar 31, 2022)

I've no idea, but eager to learn.


----------



## Diynot (Apr 2, 2022)

fig said:


> I have you one. I'll have to locate it.


You are here by dubbed St Figgus of Forum, the saint that everyone beseeches when they are in need of rare parts. Thank you again for looking and your generosity.


----------



## fig (Apr 2, 2022)

I've found 5C1s, 5C4/2s, 5C4s, 5C3s, 5C3/2s...still looking for the 9s and 10s. I think I know where I stuck 'em.


----------



## Diynot (Apr 2, 2022)

fig said:


> I've found 5C1s, 5C4/2s, 5C4s, 5C3s, 5C3/2s...still looking for the 9s and 10s. I think I know where I stuck 'em.


So does the math work out if I were to change resistor values and swap in a 5c1?


----------



## fig (Apr 2, 2022)

It's a great question...I just don't have the answer. 😁

I do know the specs of those 2 seem very close. I'm just beginning my edumcation on these kajiggers, but have pestered @Chuck D. Bones sufficiently to attempt a translation from electronic-speak to monkey-sounds, that I might grasp enough to achieve some meaningful results. I am forever grateful and open to guidance or correction. Oh, and I do like me some nana.


----------



## Diynot (Apr 2, 2022)

fig said:


> It's a great question...I just don't have the answer. 😁
> 
> I do know the specs of those 2 seem very close. I'm just beginning my edumcation on these kajiggers, but have pestered @Chuck D. Bones sufficiently to attempt a translation from electronic-speak to monkey-sounds, that I might grasp enough to achieve some meaningful results. I am forever grateful and open to guidance or correction. Oh, and I do like me some nana.





I feel ya


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 2, 2022)

fig said:


> . I think I know where I stuck 'em.


😳😳😳😳


----------



## fig (Apr 2, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> 😳😳😳😳


Well, they _are_ supposed to be where the light don't shine


----------



## tcpoint (Apr 2, 2022)

I have a few vtl5c9.  Can't remember where I got them but my Wavelord sounds great.  Just DM me.  I'd use a socket just to be sure.


----------



## Diynot (Apr 2, 2022)

tcpoint said:


> I have a few vtl5c9.  Can't remember where I got them but my Wavelord sounds great.  Just DM me.  I'd use a socket just to be sure.


Fantastic! You are too kind. I just got the board and the Taplfo in the mail today. How a package from Tennessee and Portugal arrive at exactly the same time when ordered on the same day is a postal mystery. Super excited for this project. @fig I guess you can save yours for one of your famous contests! DM incoming.


----------



## fig (Apr 2, 2022)

Groovy. This place rocks!


----------

